# Ultimate Rail Journey?



## VentureForth (Mar 19, 2014)

DailyMail.co.uk has a nice article on "The Ultimate Rail Trip.

It's an interesting itinerary for Great Rail Journey's $30,000 railtour.

But I don't think I would call it the "Ultimate". And to be fair, Great Rail Journeys doesn't call it Ultimate like the Daily Mail does. Indeed, it does pick up a lot of the best tourist railroads in the US - that you have to get to by Bus - ie: the Royal Gorge and Silverton & Durango.

But it skips Canada, Japan & India entirely.

Wonder how much this trip could be done for, if booked as economical as possible ala carte'?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 19, 2014)

The ultimate rail trip depends on you and what you enjoy doing it. I don't like rail for rails sake, for instance.


----------

